# Suncor and Onex



## Faramir (11 mo ago)

Anyone investing in or following these 2. I sold SU.TO today as it was rising on low volume. Time will tell if I was too early. Still holding ONEX.TO. I and gambling that it should do well on lower oil prices, oil being 45% of costs these days for airlines.


----------



## Franky Jr (Oct 5, 2009)

I must chime in;
If you want Onex to pop because WestJet might make money on lower oil prices I would strongly caution. Onex owns many businesses so maybe your gamble is based on one of there other holdings. You said you are gambling so it hardly matters.

I just want to highlight that Onex has a 5.6B market cap and that they invested 0.261B of there own money to buy WestJet. They bought a 21% economic stake but have a 76% voting stake. Unless there is more to it - I don't know how much WestJet can move the needle.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Faramir said:


> Anyone investing in or following these 2. I sold SU.TO today as it was rising on low volume. Time will tell if I was too early. Still holding ONEX.TO. I and gambling that it should do well on lower oil prices, oil being 45% of costs these days for airlines.


I have owned SU for a few years and am still holding it. It pays a nice dividend and in the current market it has been working nicely for me. With its current price it could go higher but thats a coin flip. For now I will continue to hold and keep and eye on it. My guess is it likely won't do much for the rest of the year stock price wise unless oil goes alot higher.


----------



## Faramir (11 mo ago)

Thanks to you both for your input on ONEX and SU. And yes it depends a lot on the oil price. Who can guess its short term direction.


----------

